# Delta 22-560 planer



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

My $100.00 Delta 22-560 planer and its first project, a pair of runners for a big cross-cut sled.

By the way any comments on the planer?

Also, does anyone know anything about the Delta 2 speed 22-580? Any comments on that.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have one and I don't care for it. Get yourself some threadlock because the thing is prone to fall apart. Keep an eye on the square blocks too at the end of the feed rollers and keep them lubricated with some dry lubricant. They are prone to raise up and stay up unless you keep them and the tract clean and lubricated. Also if you work with very much hardwood check the temperature of the motor from time to time and give it a rest if it starts getting hot.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> I have one and I don't care for it. Get yourself some threadlock because the thing is prone to fall apart. Keep an eye on the square blocks too at the end of the feed rollers and keep them lubricated with some dry lubricant. They are prone to raise up and stay up unless you keep them and the tract clean and lubricated. Also if you work with very much hardwood check the temperature of the motor from time to time and give it a rest if it starts getting hot.


Thanks for the info.

I will give this tool some sort of maintenance/inspection cycle.

I was picking up a table saw extension and while I was there I offered the guy $100.00. The guy accepted the offer. I usually don't "impulse buy" such things without knowing anything about it, but after testing it out, it worked and for $100.00 I took the chance. I did notice the motor seemed to get warm.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

subroc said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I will give this tool some sort of maintenance/inspection cycle.
> 
> I was picking up a table saw extension and while I was there I offered the guy $100.00. The guy accepted the offer. I usually don't "impulse buy" such things without knowing anything about it, but after testing it out, it worked and for $100.00 I took the chance. I did notice the motor seemed to get warm.


One of the problems though is I have a woodworking business using home shop tools. I bought this planer not really needing a planer much except for making odd thicknesses. Once I got it found myself using it more than I expected so I bought an industrial planer. The company I was buying lumber from was suppose to be surfacing lumber for me but often milled the lumber 1/32" to 3/32" thicker than what I ordered. Trying to surface a couple hundred board feet of oak through that little planer was just too much to ask. I could understand it getting hot but I don't forgive it for falling apart.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> *One of the problems though is I have a woodworking business using home shop tools.* *I bought this planer not really needing a planer much* except for making odd thicknesses. Once I got it found myself using it more than I expected so I bought an industrial planer. The company I was buying lumber from was suppose to be surfacing lumber for me but often milled the lumber 1/32" to 3/32" thicker than what I ordered. Trying to surface a couple hundred board feet of oak through that little planer was just too much to ask. I could understand it getting hot but *I don't forgive it for falling apart.*


That is a question I asked when buying both my miter saw and the planer. "what is the workload, contractor or homeowner use."

Understand completely. Falling apart is unforgivable.

I am of the same mind as you were originally, not believing I will need it much. Time will tell how much I use it.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had my 22-560 for several years, and have been pretty happy with it. I'm more of a hobbyist, so it hasn't had a lot of hard or extended use, and I almost always make thin cuts with it, and I have had zero problems with it. The only problem I foresee is that it seems Delta is no longer supporting it, and parts are getting harder to find. I had to fabricate my own dust collector fitting, because theirs is no longer available. I don't know anything about the 22-580, and I haven't found a single feed speed a drawback.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

jdonhowe said:


> I've had my 22-560 for several years, and have been pretty happy with it. I'm more of a hobbyist, so it hasn't had a lot of hard or extended use, and I almost always make thin cuts with it, and I have had zero problems with it. The only problem I foresee is that it seems Delta is no longer supporting it, and parts are getting harder to find. I had to fabricate my own dust collector fitting, because theirs is no longer available. I don't know anything about the 22-580, and I haven't found a single feed speed a drawback.


Thanks.

It seems like a nice machine. Hopefully, I won't have a need for any parts. Time will tell. Clearly the comparison is the Dewalt 733 and maybe the 734. I have perused Craigslist in the past and have viewed a few. The owners wanted near retail for them or they were apparently hard used. This is in very good condition and the price was right. We'll see how this works out.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, it's not a Dewalt, but for $100, it's a steal!


----------



## Horseman (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm considering buying a new DeWalt 734 planer at Lowes and am wondering if this is a good planer. Several reviews complain of the knives dulling quickly. Does anyone have any advice on the 734?

horseman


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Horseman said:


> I'm considering buying a new DeWalt 734 planer at Lowes and am wondering if this is a good planer. Several reviews complain of the knives dulling quickly. Does anyone have any advice on the 734?
> 
> horseman


You can't hardly blame the planer with dulling the knives. It's usually what you are surfacing that dulls the knives. There are a lot of woods like oak and teak that have sand in the wood which wears heavily on any cutting tool so you don't know where the rumor came from. While it's possible they may be using poor steel to make the knives they sell with the planer you could always change brands of knives when those wear out if you agree with the rumor.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Horseman said:


> I'm considering buying a new DeWalt 734 planer at Lowes and am wondering if this is a good planer. Several reviews complain of the knives dulling quickly. Does anyone have any advice on the 734?
> 
> horseman


If you are serious about that planer, Dewalt Factory Authorized Outlet has it for $377 with $20 off for spending over $100, plus free shipping. It would save you $42 over Lowes.

Something to think about.


----------



## Horseman (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I didn't know about the factory authorized outlet.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Horseman said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't know about the factory authorized outlet.


They don't always win the price hunt, but they are competitive and if you are shopping price they are always worth a look.


----------

